# should i move the marine betta



## ledrel (Feb 24, 2008)

i am keeping the marine betta it is safe with corals, but mine eats any shrimp it can find, found out the expensive way once it will go after tubo snails. should i move it to the new tank though i am not sure? all the other denizens with the exception of the clown fish are going to stay in the 50, the flame angel may go elsewhere and if i catch the damsel i will have to think long and hard about sending it away. i am torn about moving the betta though because i can not have any shrimp in the 120


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It sounds like you have more information about your tank on another post. If so, can you copy it here? It would be helpful in providing an educated answer to your question.


----------

